# Bought a vintage 14" band saw, need info on it



## toasterburn (Jan 3, 2012)

I bought a vintage 14" Cummins Mack Band Saw off craigslist, sight unseen. The seller said it was his father's and he doesn't know a thing about it, except that it does turn on and run. He had it listed for $140, I talked him down to $50 plus $50 to deliver it this weekend (he lives a couple hours away). I figured for that price it was worth a gamble. I can't find much information about the company from googling, except that they used to make tools in USA at one point, and then moved to China and made cheap crap. The seller did say that the label says "made in Illinois".

Can anyone tell me anything about it? Did I get a good deal? Is it worth restoring?


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

this guy bought one and tuned it up. Link is to the first thread, there's a link there to how he cleaned it up.

http://lumberjocks.com/nobuckle/blog/22845


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks like a knock off of the venerable Delta 28-300 series which have been around since Mosses left Egypt. As a matter of fact I think he took one with him when he told the pharaoh adios. Assuming the trunnions ain't cracked, the electricals are OK and all the parts are there you did great! You got a 14" bandsaw *delivered* for a c-note!! Are you kidding me? BTW I wouldn't put too much stock in the "Made in Illinois" label. It was most likely made overseas for Cummins-Mack who rebadged it. About the only thing we make in Illinois are crooked politicians.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

Kick the tires, they go bad often. Just like a car the rubber stuff goes bad.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

the Lumberjocks link shows a clear pic of the mfg plate, says made in Taiwan.

Also very similar to the Harbor Freight Bandsaw either 32208 or 32206, in fact I would guess parts are interchangeable.

I paid $100 for my 32208 a couple months ago if that helps. While I'm ok with my 32208, I think if I come across either a jet/grizzly/powermatic at a real bargain price I will upgrade if they are the newer models with micro adjust guides.


----------



## toasterburn (Jan 3, 2012)

Just got the band saw. Electricals work, motor sounds great, looks structurally sound. Needs new tires but I expected that. 

This part is broken though, not sure what you call it but where could I look for a new one?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*they are the trunnions*

You may find that the Harbor Freight one will fit?Here's a link to their product manual: http://www.harborfreight.com/14-inch-four-speed-woodworking-bandsaw-67595.html
If not check Ebay for bandsaw trunnions.  bill

Most of the surfaces are missing so they look thin on the edges rather than smooth all across like they were originally.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Amazon.com: 14" trunnions for wood band saw 1 pair: Home Improvement

thirty bucks, looks like the holes are in the same place, might fit but better hurry cause he's low on stock.


----------

